# MacBook - I want to use an external camera not the built-in one.



## sgould (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a Black MacBook with the built-in iSight camera.  This works well with Photo Booth and Skype and is recognised by both and works with both.

On my desktop MacMini I have a Logitech USB webcam.  As it is on a cable I wanted to use the Logitech with the MacBook.  I plugged it in and it is recognised as an alternative by Skype, but not by Photo Booth or iMovie.

I want to use it with iMovie to make a short video of a maintenance procedure, but I can't find any preference setting that will discover the Logitech cam, let alone allow me to choose it.

Any ideas?


----------



## AlanBannacheck (Apr 10, 2009)

if its under a logitech pro 4000, it won't work with apple.  I tried downloading the logitech quickcam software and no luck. In boot camp if you have windows running, it could work

Alan


----------



## edadams (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi
Apple say this-
Other "webcam" style cameras may be recognized by iMovie if they follow the IIDC standard.
Some posts on 3rd party webcams-
http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-132111.html
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=888035&tstart=25
Ed


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2009)

You can also try using the following:
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## sgould (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks! 

I'll have a play with various things tomorrow.  Until I saw the list on wiki I didn't realise how many Logitech cameras there are.

I have a Logitech Vision Pro, bought last week at the Apple Store in London.  It only has Mac logo/USB2.0 on the side of the box. Mac 10.4.11 or later.

Spec includes the comment "up to 30 frames/sec on Skype and iChat" and it works with Skype on the MacMini and the MacBook, so it can't be far away from full Mac recognition.  We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## sgould (Apr 12, 2009)

Had another go.  Tried the Macam install, but the Logitech camera is not recognised 

Anyone recommend a camera that would be QuickTime compliant (or whatever is needed) that would stream video to the MacBook?

Or do I need a proper video camera and then transfer the data later?


----------

